# امتحان التاريخ عام  2049



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2011)

أجابه *السؤال الأول رقم ب* صعب شويه
هههههههههههههههه
*شكرا جداا .... روعه*

​


----------



## sparrow (7 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
امتحان ظريف جداا ودمة خفيف 
تحفه بجد 

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

> أجابه *السؤال الأول رقم ب* صعب شويه
> هههههههههههههههه
> *شكرا جداا .... روعه*


 
ههههههههههههه

حلوا كل الاسئلة اجبارى ههههههههه
​شكر استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> امتحان ظريف جداا ودمة خفيف
> تحفه بجد
> 
> شكرا لتعبك


 
ههههههههههههه

شكرا حبيبتى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى للصورة التحفة​http://www.dohaup.com/


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 فبراير 2011)

الامتحان دا رائع جدا


----------



## +febronia+ (7 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة تسلم ايدك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
جامدة يا كوينا


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى
اكيد اللى هيعرف يحله حد من جيلنا ده
عاصرنا الثورة
ميرسى لك يا كوينا
*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 فبراير 2011)

*لووووووووووول
الامتحان دة مش اوبين بووك ولا اييييية
السؤال بتاع كنتاكي دة مش في مستوي الطالب العادي

ميرسي يا تاسوني​*


----------



## zezza (7 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه عثل بأمانة 
احلى حاجة اننا بسرعة لحقنا نطلع نكت 
شعب عجيب بيضحك حتى و هو بيموت


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

> الامتحان دا رائع جدا


 
هههههههههه لم ينجح احد

شكرا ايرينى لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة تسلم ايدك


 
شكرا فوفو يا قمر​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> جامدة يا كوينا


 
ههههههههه يللا جاوبوا على الاسئلة

انتوا عاصرتوا كل ده هههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (10 فبراير 2011)

*تاسونى تاسونى
اخر سؤال مش فى المقرر
ههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى يا تاسونى
موضوع تحفة​*


----------



## نفرتاري (10 فبراير 2011)

*دا تعجيز مش امتحان 
دا الواحد هيشد فى شعره
هو دة السهل الممتنع الى بيقولو عليه ولا ايه
هههههههه
كويس ان الواحد هيخلص قبل السنة دى
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا عسولتىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

مش صدقنا خلصنا الجامعة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
هى دى الاسئله ولا بلاش​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوى
> اكيد اللى هيعرف يحله حد من جيلنا ده
> عاصرنا الثورة
> ...




ههههههههههههه اخيرا يا فراشة

عاصرنا حاجة اى حاجة

شكرا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

*



لووووووووووول
الامتحان دة مش اوبين بووك ولا اييييية
السؤال بتاع كنتاكي دة مش في مستوي الطالب العادي

ميرسي يا تاسوني

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ممكن التعليم الحديث هيبقى اوبن بوك

لالا فى مستوى الطالب العادى هههههههههههه

شكرا روكى لردك الجميل​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههه عثل بأمانة
> احلى حاجة اننا بسرعة لحقنا نطلع نكت
> شعب عجيب بيضحك حتى و هو بيموت


 
بجد احنا شعب عسل جداااا

شكرا زيزا لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

> تاسونى تاسونى
> اخر سؤال مش فى المقرر
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه لا موجود 

ركزى مذاكرتيش ليه
​شكرا مريم يا قمر​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

> *دا تعجيز مش امتحان
> دا الواحد هيشد فى شعره
> هو دة السهل الممتنع الى بيقولو عليه ولا ايه
> هههههههه
> ...




السهل الممتنع لالالا 

دى اسئلة مياشرة يا نفرتارى هههههههههههه
​شكرا نفرتارى يا قمر​​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

> مش صدقنا خلصنا الجامعة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههههه انت نفدت

شكرا كليمو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> هى دى الاسئله ولا بلاش


 
*طب يللا جاوب هههههههههههههه*

*شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل*​​​​


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2011)

*عا رفة يا كوينا
وزارة التعليم عندنا دايما نصابة شكل الاسئلة جاية فى الترم التانى من السنة دى 2011 وبيعملوا تموية  هههههه
وكلمة فى ودنك لو مجاش موضوع التعبيير فى الثانوية العامة السنة دى عن ثورة 25 يناير هابقى استقيل من الوزارة اللى متعينتش فيها من اصلة ههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

*



عا رفة يا كوينا
وزارة التعليم عندنا دايما نصابة شكل الاسئلة جاية فى الترم التانى من السنة دى 2011 وبيعملوا تموية هههههه
وكلمة فى ودنك لو مجاش موضوع التعبيير فى الثانوية العامة السنة دى عن ثورة 25 يناير هابقى استقيل من الوزارة اللى متعينتش فيها من اصلة ههههههههه 

أنقر للتوسيع...



ههههههههههههه لا انا متفقة معاك ان الثورة جاية جاية فى موضوع التعبير

ماشاء الله التعليم هو هو والتعبير هو الحاجة الوحيدة اللى كل سنة بتواكب العصر

كاس افريقيا فى الكورة - انفلونزا الطيور - انفلونزا الخنازير ههههههههههه

شكرا جرجس لردك الجميل​​*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 فبراير 2011)

امتحان رائع


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

> امتحان رائع


​شكرا استاذ سعيد​


----------

